# how can I find my network security key?



## dmcd (May 28, 2003)

I have just bought a laptop and we already have two pc's which are networked with a router. My laptop is asking for the network security key?? I didnt set up the router/a pc man did and I dont have much money so I have to set up this one myself. Could anyone help me please? tell me what I need to do. I have a broadband connection if that is any help and it is windows vista.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I assume this is for wireless operation

make and model of router 
sometimes the KEY is preset and written on the bottom of the unit

If the PC Man set up a key, then did he write it down for you 

if not
then you need to loginto the router, which maybe on default username and password, or if PC Man changed then did he write it down for you ?

make and model of router would help a lot


----------



## dmcd (May 28, 2003)

Belkin G plus wireless MIMO router


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You may be in luck--both of my Belkin routers (not that model, though) display the WPA passphrase, and probably the WEP key if that is used.

The default password is probably null (leave the password field blank).

Of course, if you can't login you'll need to reset the router to factory default settings, and then you will be doing all the configuring.  If you don't have the user manual on CD or in paper form download it from Belkin's site before you proceed.


----------



## dmcd (May 28, 2003)

unfortunatly leaving it blank doesnt work :-((

what would a network security key look like?? is it all numbers/numbers and letters???

I was thinking it must be on my pc hidden somewhere???

thank you for your help by the way


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A WEP key is 10 or 26 hexadecimal characters. A WPA(2) passphrase is letters and numbers and special characters.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I think this is a link to the user's manual on the Belkin site.Download it if you do not have it.It should have all the info you need re encryption.
The Wep/wpa key.will be displayed in the wireless security section of your router's admin page,but to get there you will need userid/password.
Download the manual and follow Terry's advise regarding setting it back to default settings.

Hope this helps

http://belkin.httpsvc.vitalstreamcd..._com/support/dl/p74880-d_f5d9230-4_manual.pdf


----------

